# Guest



## spitubbe (Mar 6, 2007)

I am a registered tug member and I still see myself listed as a guest.  Could it be that they have not received my payment from two days ago?  I have read several help files and still cannot change it.  Anyone know of a fix?


----------



## djs (Mar 6, 2007)

Some boards base your "title" on the number of posts.  I don't have many posts here (granted haven't paid for full membership) and am "guest" yet on another board with a few hundred posts am a "Senior Member."  

Perhaps that's the issue.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 6, 2007)

Registration for this BBS is free. Membership in TUG costs $15 (and includes a free ad). Those who are TUG Members can change their BBS "Guest" status to "TUG Member" by following these instructions.


----------

